# 2021 Garden Pictures



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Post your 2021 garden pictures here!! It was a good year for fruits n veggies if you had water.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Meh... small token garden this year from what we used to do. Really needed a good weeding weeks ago but /shrug, we're getting towards the end of season. Zucchini didn't do as well this year oddly enough, got some but not as much as years prior. Tons of tomatoes and Peppers though. Wife wanted to use the black plastic this year, I was against it due to too much radiant heat cooking plants (which happened). I think we will skip it next year. 

TONS of grapes though.










-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Dallan, the plastic works great for weed control and saving water if you use a drip system. I did that before making boxes and I had great success. To prevent radiant heat from the plastic I used natural wood chips on top of the plastic. After pulling the plants at the end of the season, I'd broom off the chips and place a wheelbarrow full in the composter. 

The garden box thing hasn't produced 1/4 of the garden I would get before going to them. I'm sure I paid top dollar for sh!t soil. Never had puncture weeds until I got that dirt. I think I'll be getting rid of the box garden and build a greenhouse to extend the harvest season.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There's a cool youtube video of people building a "green house" type cover over gardens using pvc pipe. they double layer the plastic (on each side of the pipe) and it holds crazy heat, even in Alaska. I've concidered it, or building a regular greenhouse... but we aren't super serious about gardening overall, just a hobby thing.

I'm thinking about trying to raise Broccoli or Cauliflower next year. My mother in law tried some Cantaloupe and it turned out good. We've tried Watermelon but they never got any real size to them.

-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

This year we planted carrots, onions, butternut squash, acorn squash, tomatoes, zucchini, mini pumpkins and a white acorn squash by mistake. In our little garden spot. I've been experimenting with vertical gardening i guess you can call it. I bought some hogwire panels at Tractor Supply and set them up like a teepee. It saves a lot of space. I'm going to ad another one next year. Trailing plants grow up it and do real well. I had to pull the zucchini early because they didn't do real well this year. The white acorn squash I will definitely do again. They taste great. We pulled the garden last week because they are shutting off the secondary water tomorrow. And powdery mildew set in on the pumpkins
Here is some pics early and last week before we pulled it. 

When I was a kid I hated gardening and the orchard. I just dreaded having to plant, prune, spray, weeding, picking and canning. Now I enjoy it. It's kind of funny when you realize you've turned into your parents. And they weren't that weird after all!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Our little garden produced well this year. I did peas, tomatoes, and bell, serrano, jalepeno, and Hungarian peppers. The salsa has been excellent and lots has been made, and there have been plenty left over to eat and share. Still quite a bit on the vine, so I'm hoping for 3-4 more good weeks of growing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

JerryH said:


> View attachment 149305
> View attachment 149306
> View attachment 149307
> View attachment 149308
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> Very nice!


Thank you.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm looking for something new to try. We do well on Tomatoes and Peppers. Zucchini usually is a good crop as are small onions.

We've tried Corn but usually wind knocks it over... I've heard planting beans in between after the stalks get up to a foot high will tie everything together... idk. Lettuce has been more miss than hit, carrots the same, not worth the effort. Tried Potatoes in a 5-gal bucket, they were ok, we might try again with the stacked tire method. Watermelon's were small, not worth the real-estate. Wife does some small herbs that usually do ok.

Considering trying Cauliflower and Broccoli... anyone have any other good plants to try? 

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

My wife and I like fresh peas and they aren't too difficult to grow. They don't take up a ton of acreage either. Sometimes finding seed can be tricky. I've grown broccoli and had some results, but it seemed like bugs were a constant pain and overall it wasn't worth the hassle. Goob appears to have cauliflower nailed down.

My FIL sometimes grows tomatillos, which grow like weeds down in Delta and are good in salsa. I've been tempted to try them but my plantable land is at a premium, so I haven't taken the plunge. I wish I had a good area to plant some onions.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My cauliflower was super this year. 6 plants, one head weighed over 6 pounds.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Have 12 cabbage plants. First one I picked weighed 18.5lbs. May have one bigger. Most weigh over 12lbs!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I wish I had a lot big enough for a garden this size. My lot is only .25 acres... and it only has 3 corners. Seriously, its a piece of pie.

-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Very impressive Goob!

The sunflowers for a splash of color is a nice touch!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's mine. Squash has already been pulled up for the season. Only got a couple pumpkins.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My wife just came in with a frowny face... apparently she went to work getting rid of some plants and weeds... accidently cut my water line... in a couple places. 

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> My wife just came in with a frowny face... apparently she went to work getting rid of some plants and weeds... accidently cut my water line... in a couple places.
> 
> -DallanC


Been there buddy. 😂


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I like gardens, but haven't grown one in a couple years. Our last one had the best looking peas. Big, plump pods full of seeds! One afternoon a client took a phone call and walked out of my shop. 20 minutes later I find him talking on the phone and eating my peas. Not just some, every ripe pod. Must have eaten the peas from 30-40 pods- then dropped the empty pods on the ground. I don't answer his calls any more when he needs work done. 

Aside from the regular stuff, we have grown tomatillos and eggplant. Both were excellent choices. 
Broccoli and cauliflower always got little bugs so we stopped growing those. 
I might have to put in a garden next year. Good motivation, seeing a 10+lb cabbage!!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Some great looking gardens.

It's been a few years since I have had time to do a garden, need to get retired and do it right.
All I do now is raise koi


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a large pond with TONS of fish that I got from a golf course as they were draining the ponds to reline them. They said I could have all the fish but had to turn the golf balls into them. Surprisingly, I didn't find that many golf balls for some reason.  I would walk out to the pond in the mornings to check on the fish and I'd find some on the rocks next to the pond and scattered around the yard. I suspected racoons, but after setting up the trail camera I found out it was cats. (I dislike cats a lot!!) For some unknown reason cats began to thin out around the place. I don't know what happened.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

American Fork's Tri-City Golf Course has MONSTER brown trout in their ponds ... the fence is tricky to get over in the moonlight, but a nice shiny lure on a full moon... you can walk out of there with an 8lb'er.

... or so I hear /innocent whistle

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Whoops, wrong thread


----------

